# [ 2010 ] Question About An SPG Code



## J&JFamily (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, I again need help from all of the experts out in TUG land.  I often check hotel rates on SPG.com and noticed that when I log in a "SET/Corp Acct" code is automatically populated (it is a six digit number).  I recently tried to make a reservation at a hotel through SPG (not through SVO) and the rate that I received with this code was better than other rates, including the AAA rate.  In checking the details on the reservation, I noticed that the rate plan description under the rate details read as follows:
"SPG OWNER. GUEST MUST BE A STARWOOD HOTEL OWNER TO OBTAIN THIS RATE. Identification required."

I called SPG and the operator was not familiar with this rate but after reading it he asked me where I got the code because that code was for "hotel owners" (how many people actually own hotels...hotels are, for the most part, owned by corporations, not individuals).  I told him that I was a timeshare owner and I believed that to be the code associated with timeshare ownership.  After putting me on hold, he came back and gave me a different code for timeshare ownership.

After speaking to SPG I called SVO and the operator was, as is usually the case when you call SVO, very friendly and polite, but had no idea what I was asking about.  She asked a few others and finally found someone who was aware of these "SPG codes" who said that they (SVO) connect the code to my name so when I log in the code is automatically populated.  

So my question is whether or not it is safe to use this code?  I would hate to make a reservation and, upon arrival, be told that I don't qualify for that rate.  I have to assume that the "SPG OWNER. GUEST MUST BE A STARWOOD HOTEL OWNER TO OBTAIN THIS RATE. Identification required."
applies to us as timeshare owners?


----------



## gravitar (Mar 26, 2010)

What is the SET code in your account?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 26, 2010)

J&JFamily said:


> Hi everyone, I again need help from all of the experts out in TUG land.  I often check hotel rates on SPG.com and noticed that when I log in a "SET/Corp Acct" code is automatically populated (it is a six digit number).  I recently tried to make a reservation at a hotel through SPG (not through SVO) and the rate that I received with this code was better than other rates, including the AAA rate.  In checking the details on the reservation, I noticed that the rate plan description under the rate details read as follows:
> "SPG OWNER. GUEST MUST BE A STARWOOD HOTEL OWNER TO OBTAIN THIS RATE. Identification required."
> 
> I called SPG and the operator was not familiar with this rate but after reading it he asked me where I got the code because that code was for "hotel owners" (how many people actually own hotels...hotels are, for the most part, owned by corporations, not individuals).  I told him that I was a timeshare owner and I believed that to be the code associated with timeshare ownership.  After putting me on hold, he came back and gave me a different code for timeshare ownership.
> ...



Many hotels are independently owned (by individuals or other smaller corporations) and are just affiliated with SPG. This code appears to be special way to reward those owners.


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 26, 2010)

My account is also automatically coded with a 6-digit code that begins with 288XXX (my daughter's is not -- she has Starwood timeshares, but none are enrolled in SVN).   I'm sure the person the OP spoke with is misinformed.  

The code probably does read "SPG OWNER. GUEST MUST BE A STARWOOD HOTEL OWNER TO OBTAIN THIS RATE. Identification required" in Starwood's system.  Clearly it should read "SPG OWNER. GUEST MUST BE A STARWOOD *TIMESHARE* OWNER TO OBTAIN THIS RATE. Identification required."

I can't believe anyone would be surprised by either the error in the coding or the lack of understanding (considering the description) on the representative's part.  

And, I'm sure it's fine for you to use this rate.  Every reservation I've ever made at a Starwood hotel via SPG.com has this rate automatically populated.


----------



## gravitar (Mar 26, 2010)

Jarta

Give me a break. Why must you always be so harsh and judgemental.

There is so much misinformation provided by Starwood Employees. The rep could have misread, misquoted, used the word Hotel instead of what might have been there because they didnt understand the term, etc.

J&J was simply asking, I assume..... 

You are one that instead of providing a polite and well intentioned response to a question that doesnt fit your ideal as within your boundaries, TURNS UP THE VOLUME.

To anyone that wishes to do so, there is an ignore list available. I finally reached my limit and I now have an ignore list.


----------



## gravitar (Mar 26, 2010)

This morning I spoke to someone who appeard to know what she was talking about.

She told me that the SVN SET ID, simply identifies the account holder as being an SVN owner. Years ago that SET used to apply discounts at hotels, but now it artificially inflates the rates.

I have observed, that when using the SET rate code in my account (286906), my rates appear close to rack, until I remove the code.

She said the code for SVN discounts is XSV and must be used in the Promo field. I haven't tried it yet to confirm.


----------



## YYJMSP (Mar 26, 2010)

gravitar said:


> She said the code for SVN discounts is XSV and must be used in the Promo field. I haven't tried it yet to confirm.



Last time I tried it, XSV gives you a 10% discount against "rate of the day", but isn't always available at all properties and at all times.  The rate is also typically prepaid, no cancellations/etc.

https://www.mystarcentral.com/offers/la_xsv.jsp gives you more details on the XSV code.

Some times, there is a better promotional rate going on.  In our case, we usually check the rates with and without our corporate SET, check against the Automobile Association and Promotions & Packages rates, and especially against the hotel-specific offers (click on the property name, and select the Hotel Offers tab)


----------



## J&JFamily (Mar 26, 2010)

quote deleted

Wow, I don't know what I did or said to warrant this response.  I certainly don't have any "sense of entitlement", as you state, and you don't know anything about me to make such a harsh and absurd comment!  I did not enter the code, I did not seek out the code, and have never used it because I don't want anything to which I am not entitled!  Instead, the code is automatically populated when I log onto SPG.  There is no way I could have ever found or made up that code.  So to insinuate that I am at fault in any way is absolutely ridiculous.  You need to refrain from making rude comments about people whom you do not know.  

As for your comment regarding SVO, you obviously did not understand my original post correctly.  When I called SVO the operator said that they (at SVO) "populate the code internally so as long as it populates when I log into SPG I should be able to use it."  Obviously, that is different than what I was told by SPG, but the operator at SPG did not seem real confident with his answer.  

Jarta, in the future, if you are going to respond to my posts in a rude and condescending manner, I will politely ask that you refrain from doing so as I don't really have the time to waste responding to your comments.


----------



## J&JFamily (Mar 26, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> My account is also automatically coded with a 6-digit code that begins with 288XXX (my daughter's is not -- she has Starwood timeshares, but none are enrolled in SVN).   I'm sure the person the OP spoke with is misinformed.
> 
> The code probably does read "SPG OWNER. GUEST MUST BE A STARWOOD HOTEL OWNER TO OBTAIN THIS RATE. Identification required" in Starwood's system.  Clearly it should read "SPG OWNER. GUEST MUST BE A STARWOOD *TIMESHARE* OWNER TO OBTAIN THIS RATE. Identification required."
> 
> ...



Thanks Jerseygirl.  That is what is strange: the number that populates when I log in is different than the one number that you are referencing because it starts out as a 378... number, not 288... or 286... (the number that SPG said was for timeshare owners).  

I have browsed the Starwood board on Flyertalk but haven't been able to locate further info regarding this.  I did not finalize the reservation (for my wife) because I didn't want to take advantage of something that I was not entitled to and certainly didn't want her to try to checkin (she was going on a trip without me) and be told that she didn't "qualify" for that rate.


----------



## J&JFamily (Mar 26, 2010)

gravitar said:


> Jarta
> 
> Give me a break. Why must you always be so harsh and judgemental.
> 
> ...



Thanks Gravitar, but no need to pursue this.  Life is too short to worry about people like him...


----------



## J&JFamily (Mar 26, 2010)

gravitar said:


> What is the SET code in your account?



I would rather not list the entire number on a public site because it may be an error, but I can tell you that it is not the same number given to me by SPG for timeshare owners.


----------



## J&JFamily (Mar 26, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> Last time I tried it, XSV gives you a 10% discount against "rate of the day", but isn't always available at all properties and at all times.  The rate is also typically prepaid, no cancellations/etc.
> 
> https://www.mystarcentral.com/offers/la_xsv.jsp gives you more details on the XSV code.
> 
> Some times, there is a better promotional rate going on.  In our case, we usually check the rates with and without our corporate SET, check against the Automobile Association and Promotions & Packages rates, and especially against the hotel-specific offers (click on the property name, and select the Hotel Offers tab)



Thanks!  I do the same except I haven't tried clicking on the hotel-specific offers; I will do that in the future.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## YYJMSP (Apr 10, 2015)

Ancient thread, just an update that the 10% off XSV code has been discontinued at some point -- I've tried using it a few times without success lately, so I went and asked SVO what's up.

The new offer is "up to 20% off" and can be seen at:

http://www.global.starwoodoffers.com/svo-owners

Looks like it just redirects you eventually and specifies rate code "OWNERSVO" or "SVOOWN" when making a SPG hotel booking.  So far, no noticeable discount ($3 off a night, but my other rate included parking) on the hotel that I was hoping to get a better deal on.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 11, 2015)

YYJMSP said:


> Ancient thread, just an update that the 10% off XSV code has been discontinued at some point -- I've tried using it a few times without success lately, so I went and asked SVO what's up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice to know! I've been using this code often in the last six months when making a reservation and realized only recently that it hasn't provided any benefit during this time.


Sent from my iPad


----------

